# Furniture stores in Perth



## s&s (May 14, 2013)

Hi there.


Would anyone be able to give me a few names of furniture stores in perth. I'm specifically looking to buy a bedroom
Set ( bed, side tables) and a mattress. I've had a look at forty winks. They seem pricey  

Thanks a million.

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

To be honest I don't know about Perth, in Sydney there's IKEA, cheap and easy. I assume there is one in Perth

Fantastic furniture is also good but not as cheap as IKEA


----------



## s&s (May 14, 2013)

Thanks

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Just checked and there is IKEA in Perth, lucky you. Check website for price comparison. Note usually prices in store are lower than website, due to specials.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

When it comes to furniture, there are many small businesses that operate in industrial areas that have good furniture.

As for the larger ones (except previously mentioned Ikea), try:

- Harvey Norman
- Freedom Furniture
- Nick Scali
- Fantastic Furniture
- Forty Winks
- The Sleeping Giant

There should be much more out there. Look for "home centers" around various suburbs.


----------



## s&s (May 14, 2013)

Is melodyhome an online store? Or is there a shop in Perth?

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

s&s 
i think the best thing to do is drive around believe me there are so many shops here in perth im from safety bay and there must be around 20 different shops here, i just got a spare bedroom, if your not fussy you can go to the second hand shops thats what i did i picked up a queen bed for 65 dollars and the mattress a new one was 100 dollars from a shop selling furniture, i was lucky as the mattress was a one off because it was a little shop soiled. Do as i did and shop around and you can be sure you will find a bargain. You can pick up bedrooms queen bed ( without mattress) tall boy and two bedside tables for about 900 dollars+. 

good luck 
louiseb


----------



## s&s (May 14, 2013)

Thanks loiseb

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## JamesWilson (Sep 19, 2013)

s&s said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Would anyone be able to give me a few names of furniture stores in perth. I'm specifically looking to buy a bedroom
> Set ( bed, side tables) and a mattress. I've had a look at forty winks. They seem pricey
> ...


There are many places in perth who sells good furniture like Jarrimber.
i bought my own wooden stuff from there, thought it might help you.
Thanks


----------



## s&s (May 14, 2013)

Thanks James

where there is a will, there is a way!


----------

